# Jerseyfest Model Kit & Statue Fair 8/3-4



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Check out the link for details.

http://jerseyfestfair.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, that would be interesting to attend. I see Rick Cantu is one of the painting instructors - very talented and a really nice guy, too. He did a custom paint job on a model kit for Spooky1 some years ago.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wish it was a little closer to us.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmmmm?


----------

